# 2000 Tacoma



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

2000 Tacoma for sale great truck and it already has Utah Wildlife Network stickers


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Plus it can pull a dodge ram out of a snow drift, that has to be worth an extra 500 or so...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this is starting to look like a scam. take a $1,000 off the price.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pics? Price?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

$10,000


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

how many miles?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

134,000 miles


----------

